
Volvo bucks the industry, will sell Lidar-equipped self-driving cars by 2022 - braythwayt
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/6/21248415/volvo-luminar-lidar-self-driving-highway-pilot-spa2
======
RocketSyntax
Wonder if it relays all of that imaging data back to datacenter. Getting that
data early would be wicked valuable.

